# Dhamalla, Pag, And Dastaar



## navroopsingh (Nov 22, 2006)

I was wondering whether or not anyone knew of good websites where i and the community could find videos or instructions (with pictures) on how to tie various turbans. I myself have not chosen on a style but would like to see the various methods of tying and such.

Ill start the list off with this:

SIKHNET - Sikh Religion - Sikhism Information - 2006 Fundraiser
:advocate: 


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 17, 2009)

I dont know about sites that show how to....
But here is a song i found..about the Dastaar !!
enjoy it

http://www.wichaar.com/videos/bhang...w-punjabi-great-song-vid-video_e1cf082e2.html

:welcome::happy:


----------

